# Lethargic Baby?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

One of my two very young does (4 weeks and 4 days) Peridot, is acting very lethargic. Her fur is all ruffled and she seems very slow. I'm not sure she can reach the water bottle, and I tried to put a small, VERY small water bowl in with her, but her mother keeps knocking it over. Could dehydration be the cause? I'm worried for her. She's so young, and she's my favorite. 

Here she is normally:









Here she is today:


















*edit* The mesh on the bottom of the cage is just the mesh of the top of the cage underneath. I don't keep my mice on painful mesh wire.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow...that's not good.
Can you pinch the skin between her shoulderblades? if it sinks back to where it is supposed to be right away, she isn't dehydrated...if it stays or takes a few seconds than YES she is! 
She could be having a hard time weaning, or she could be failing to thrive for many genetic reasons.
Does she look bloated or feel light and full of air? This could be bloat, treated with a few drops of Karo Corn Syrup....


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't really tell because her fur is all ruffled. But she's eating normally and I saw her drinking a little bit. Since she can't reach the water bottle by standing, she jumps up and hangs upside down, and drinks like that. It's so cute, but I don't know, could drinking upside down upset her health somehow? If that's what it is, I don't think I can stop her from doing it...


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well if she doesn't have EASY access to the water she could well be dehydrated. Id do what it takes to make sure she can reach that water bottle...perhaps put a climby underneath the nozzle so she can stand on something, or make a water bottle hanger with a clothes hanger so you can adjust accordingly. It's definitely IMPORTANT that she reach that water, easily, and whenever she wants.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I put a climbing structure near it, so if she stands on it, she can reach forward and grab it. But after I did that is when I saw her upside down drinking like she does. I don' think she gets it... anyway, when I put the thing there for her to stand on, her mother moves it over, just enough s that it doesn't help anymore...


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok y don't you sprinkle fruit or veggies in the bottom of the cage or in a bowl for right now....she can get water from those wet sources. Also you can soak bread in water but it gets gross and must be replaced often...right now if she's looking that sick I'd give her water in a dropper personally.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried to give her water, but she wouldn't even look at it. Are apples ok? I think I'll give her a slice of that.

It just occured to me that she could have been hurt. Either by her mother or sister, or by the flying saucer in the cage. When she starting acting weird, I took it out, just in case. But they are relatively safe, I don't see how she could have hurt herself on it. She's actually a good runner, a little speed demon normally...


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

She's been drinking on her own, but she still looks hunched and ruffled. She's running on the wheel too, as fast and speedy as normal. But she is still looking and acting a little funny...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Since it's so sudden, I'd doubt it's allergies. Check her breathing, and see if you can hear it, or hear any kind of clicking or rasping. Respiratory infections are unfortunately all too common.  Are the other girls hogging the food? That's the other big thing I've seen getting them suddenly really ill--missing a meal. I have one brindle buck who, if there's a doe in with him, will eat not only his food, but hers and any extra I toss in there. :x I've taken to just providing far more food than they could possibly eat, just so whatever doe might be in with him will get enough.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Today she seems better, less hunched and more active. She eats ALL THE TIME!! There is no possible way she could not be getting enough food! :lol: If anyone is hogging it, its her.


----------

